# Something good came from my Car Accident!



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

We've been seeing a few rants lately, so I thought I'd share something fun. Or at least I'm getting a chuckle right now.

I've been going to phyiscal therapy now for a little over two months since my car accident. Part of my phyiscal therapy is massage therapy... Quite frankly my favorite part of being twisted, pulled, and in general manipulated into various asundry positions to strengthen and straighten out my back and neck from the injuries. In general I hate going, but I want my range of motion back. I'd like to turn my head to the left and not get a massive headache from doing so every time. None the less my massage therapist is a really awesome guy, and we've built a repoire since I started my PT. Outside of being a massage therapist, he also does independant film making.(Horror movies not adult films) He's offered me a spot as an extra along side his wife on his next film this spring. I know its a little wierd, but honestly had I not met him at a doctors office, I'd probably have made friends with him and his wife elsewhere since we frequent a lot of the same events. I'm seriously thinking about doing it, especially since its in my favorite movie genre. How cool is that?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds like fun! Do it   

Yay silver lining in the form of the people you meet?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

That does sound cool. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's really cool!  Independent films are awesome! I'm part of a fandom/community for a couple independent films by a director/writer duo, and our community is pretty cool (though has its drama, as always). I've met the director and writer both a few times, and they're pretty cool, and I've met a lot of awesome people through the fandom, including a couple of my best friends. I agree, you should give it a shot - it sounds like a very neat experience!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> That's really cool!  Independent films are awesome! I'm part of a fandom/community for a couple independent films by a director/writer duo, and our community is pretty cool (though has its drama, as always). I've met the director and writer both a few times, and they're pretty cool, and I've met a lot of awesome people through the fandom, including a couple of my best friends. I agree, you should give it a shot - it sounds like a very neat experience!


I am pretty stoked that I was even invited as an extra. While I've gone to several events, I've become a bit of a homebody since my marriage went sour. I'm seeing this as an opportunity to meet new people and make some friends. Who knows, maybe I'll even meet someone interesting? LOL. Okay, I may not be quite ready in the relationship department, but don't they say it falls in your lap when you aren't looking?

Whether or not I make the cut in the film, I think its going to be a great experience on so many different levels. Even if I'm just dead girl 6 or something like that. hahaha In my opinion its a positive direction in my life, when the last couple of years have been so negative, I have almost completely relegated myself to a prisoner in my own home, only going out to certain events for a couple hours at a time.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

(Argh ran out of time editing lol)

Anyway, that isn't living life, its surviving it. So I'm kind of seeing this not only as an opportunity to try something really neat, but as an opportunity to make some friends, and start rebuilding that belief in the ability of people to be decent. I know that probably doesn't translate very well, but the point is I'm pretty excited to start a new chapter, even if it's a short lived one, in my life. I can always decide its not something that I'm into or up for, but at least I can say I tried it. If I like it than I can add a new hobby to my list of things that make up the person I am, and possibly meet some really great people along the way. Either way its a positive force in my world, and I'm super excited about it.


(sigh, that was more eloquent in the editing process. Oh well! That's what I get for overthinking)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds like a great thing for you then!  I'm glad you're taking the chance to get out and meet some new people. It definitely sounds like a good step forward! Whether or not it lasts, it'll get you doing something and perhaps open doors to other new opportunities. Good luck and totally keep us updated if you end up in the film!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> It sounds like a great thing for you then!  I'm glad you're taking the chance to get out and meet some new people. It definitely sounds like a good step forward! Whether or not it lasts, it'll get you doing something and perhaps open doors to other new opportunities. Good luck and totally keep us updated if you end up in the film!


Thanks! I'll let ya know if I end up as "Dead Girl #6" for sure. :lol: It'll be a hoot to put on my resume at least. (I think I just came up with a new screen name for something.. who knows? LOL) I know he said they weren't doing anything until this spring and I really didn't ask a lot of questions it was kind of a spur of the moment thing. But I've seen the trailers for some of his stuff, and its really good. Since you are involved in the fandom/community, I'm sure you have seen them too. (I've seen a fandom tag on at least one of the trailers... Slashers Gone Wild.. I think, I'd have to double check it?)


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I was wrong. My massage therapist is the co-vice president of World Parody Productions, and the tag I saw on the trailer was for Fangoria.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Casting calls are going out the last weekend in March. At that point I will have completed the first 30 days of my P90X program and halfway through the second month. By the time filming starts I will have completed the first 90days and moved on to an intermediate level of the program. After talking with the CO-VP of the company we are in fact doing a zombie film! How about some "You go girl" love over here? Yes I went there and straight up asked for my friends in hedgehog land to support my "B" movie debut. If I can't have a little fun with this, what's the point? Muah-haha


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't yet filmed for the Zombie movie yet, but we start filming the last weekend of this month.. Go me! However, in the interum, I was asked to do another part in a TV series Pilot. The series is called Article 17. Its a conspiracy theorists dream show to put it simply. The scene I shot was a shooting at a theatre. The filming shoot went so well that I've been asked to help on future episodes since I'm not really identifiable in this scene. Not only has this particular director asked me to return, but I've been contacted by another director to work on another film in early June. So to my credit I have 2 movie offers, 1 TV show filmed, and a web series to film also starting sometime in the next week. I'm pretty excited about how this is all coming together... and how it just landed in my lap. Its amazing how something great can come from something so negative.

There is a little irony to the Article 17 shoot. Back in February when I was asked to be an extra in the Slashers Gone Wild Sequel, I said "Yes! I don't care if I'm Dead Girl #6, I'll be there with bells on!" Its been something I've been really excited about. After going through some of the still shots, I noticed that when I was marked as a piece of evidence, my evidence marker was #6! How's that for fate? Since my prophecy came to light I've decided that I'm going to get it tattooed. I am working with an artist now. Basically I'm getting a dead pin up girl with the number 6 tattooed on her.

Heres a trailer for the TV Show:

Article 17 Trailer

This still was before the make up but was taken so we had continuity shot.. Making sure I was in the same place after makeup: (If you are squeaminsh dont look at the next picture.. its after my make up has been finished and its kinda gory)









This picture is a "crime scene" still from the Article 17 shoot that we did:


----------

